
Richard Stallman is still head of the GNU Project - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/09/29/054211/richard-stallman-is-still-head-of-the-gnu-project
======
cbkeller
> _" Stallman.org was defaced by an FSF employee,” I have just been told, “the
> deface has been reverted, and the domain appears to now be operating on non-
> FSF infrastructure…”_

Huh

